# 3 trips NOT SKUNKED!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Well I finally caught some catfish last week! I got out in my boat on the 19th., and fished the downtown section of the Ohio River. That was the first time I fished that area all year. I fished from 10:30 till 13:30, fished three different spots. The first two I never even got a tap. There was no current to speak of and the upriver breeze made me used the back anchor to hold the boat steady.

At 12:20 I caught my first catfish at my favorite spot. It was a very small channel cat only 11 inches and 9 oz on a piece of “red hot smokies” hot dog. Then at 13:05 I had a hard bite on my bobber rig but missed the fish, cleaned off the bait.
13:15 I hooked into a Bluecat that was 22 inches and 5 pounds also on the RHS.I did have one other bite that was on grape seasoned chicken breast. I DID NOT even get a tap on the thawed Gizzard Shad. I called it a day at 13:30 as the wind was getting stronger. I was pleased to not get skunked for a change; it has been too long a dry spell of not catching any catfish.

Oct 20th my brother & I got our lines in the river around 09:10. There was Very little current in the river and sunny sky. My brother hooked a 5 pound 23 inch Channel cat around 10:20 on a small whole Skipjack. I had a couple of taps before I finally caught a catfish. It was a 23 inch Channel cat but was 4 pounds 5 oz. on French fry seasoned chicken breast. 
That was all the action of the day, so headed home around 12:45. Just as were leaving saw a* C.F. check his hoop net about a half mile up river from our spot. So that helps explain why there are fewer and smaller fish now than in past years*
.
Oct 21st. My son, grandson & I got out in my boat for some catfish. My son was an observer for he did not have a license. We had our lines in the water around 10:30. My grandson had a bite at 10:35 on the bobber rig but missed the fish. 10:40 I hooked a 15 inch 2 pounds 5oz Channel cat. While my grandson was helping measure out the fish his bobber went down again. It was a nice size fish that got to a snag and we never were able to get it freed, had to cut the line.

My grandson did catch a 19 inch 3 pound 5 oz Channel cat. Both catfish were caught on chicken liver. 11:20 he caught a 11 inch Striper Bass on a piece of “red hot Smokies”. He had several bites on that bait until we ran out of it, just no hook ups.

We fished till 15:00 no more action so called it a day. I has a wonderful time with my son and grandson, looking forward to doing it again in the future. I hope the skunk is off of me at last.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Congrats!!!

Glad that you've had a few successful outings!!!


----------

